

Do you have any regrets about not going or going to college for programming? - CodeJustin
http://codejustin.com/do-you-have-any-regrets-about-not-going-or-going-to-college/

======
phugoid
I have reached an enlightenment recently.

Pretty much all the technology around me is an instance of a gadget, that
has-a microprocessor, and has-a bunch of I/O ports to connect to some breakout
circuitry. In my 10 years of work since school, nothing I have touched did not
fit that description.

So if I could go back, I would probably major in Electrical (instead of
Mechanical) Engineering to have more fundamentals about hardware and software.
Not complaining though - my work has been interesting for the most part.

------
CodeJustin
I'm really hoping to get a lot of feedback and personal experiences from
programmers about college.

